# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  1971

## RichS

View of Gustavia, March 1971. This is my mom.

----------


## andynap

What a nice photo. Thanks

----------


## cassidain

Lovely

----------


## GMP62

Oh, if we could only turn back the hands of time…

----------


## cec1

A very special photo!

----------


## davesmom

Wow, you are so lucky to have had a Mom that visited there!  She looks like Jackie Kennedy!  I would have loved to have been there in 1971..did not make it to the Caribbean until 1979..DD went earlier than I with his family in '74..he ditched me in a hospital for Spring vacation while I had an operation to breathe better...and I still married him
Guess he has made up for it ever since!

----------


## St.Bart stole my BHeart

Raquel Welch looks great in this pic, and so does Gustavia.

----------


## Dennis

Beautiful picture. 
I wonder what kind of car that is?

----------


## KevinS

Beautiful Mom, and that photo pre-dates me on SBH by 10 years or so.  Such a great memory to have!  And what an undeveloped view behind your Mom!

----------


## Mrsm6-7-08

Very Chic!

----------


## le_reve

Love it!  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## elgreaux

Fabulous photo, nostalgia for an island long gone,

----------


## Saline Man

Great picture. So nice it is not a "selfie".

----------


## DaddyLeCool

> Beautiful picture. 
> I wonder what kind of car that is?



I think this is a Peugeot 404 station wagon.

----------

